# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اشکالات برنامم رو هرکی میتونه بهم بگه.

## ha.hg

.....................




حذف
@Wild Rose

----------


## Lullaby

بقیشو تا کی تموم میکنی؟

----------


## ha.hg

احتمالا تا اخر اردیبهشت نهایت تا 5خرداد

----------


## Lullaby

خوبه برنامت
حجمی که مدِ نظرته منطقیه و میتونی اجراش کنی
 فقط به نظرم اگر توانش رو داری حجمِ دروسِ عمومی رو بیشتر کن
تا قبل از عید زبان نمیخونی؟

----------


## Ana.m

آزمون چیکار میکنی ؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ha.hg

> خوبه برنامت
> حجمی که مدِ نظرته منطقیه و میتونی اجراش کنی
>  فقط به نظرم اگر توانش رو داری حجمِ دروسِ عمومی رو بیشتر کن
> تا قبل از عید زبان نمیخونی؟


زبان فعلا حذف البته خیالم از باقی درسا یکم راحت بشه اونو هم شروع میکنم.
ساعت مطالعم خیلی نیس نهایت بتونم روزی 6ساعت بخونم (البته مفیدش رو گفتم)

----------


## ha.hg

> آزمون چیکار میکنی ؟


پارسال ازمون رفتم زیاد خوب نبود 
فقط سه تا اخر گاج  رو میرم

----------


## Lullaby

> زبان فعلا حذف البته خیالم از باقی درسا یکم راحت بشه اونو هم شروع میکنم.
> ساعت مطالعم خیلی نیس نهایت بتونم روزی 6ساعت بخونم (البته مفیدش رو گفتم)


خوبه تو فقط بخون و ناامید نشو :Yahoo (11): 
برنامتم خوبه فقط اگر تونستی روزی نیم ساعت واژگان زبان رو هم بخون

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> امروز به طور جدی شروع کردم
>  این برنامم تا 29 اسفند
> زیست :1و2(کامل به جز 9و10 سوم اینارو با شارش میخونم بعدا)
> ریاضی : احتمال -مثلثات -نمایی و لگاریتم -حد - دنباله-حسابی و هندسی- درجه2و قدرمطلق-تابع-ماتریس
> فیزیک : پایه(به جز 3و4 سوم) 
> شیمی : 2و3کامل
> دینی : دوم+1تا8سوم
> عربی : 1و2کامل
> ...


سلام.در ریاضی 4مبحث معادله نا معادله-قدر مطلق جزع صحیح -مثلثات وتابع پیش نیاز بقیه مباحث ریاضی هستن . بهتره اول این فصول رو با ترتیبی که گفتم کار کنی. 
در این برنامه در مورد زبان حرفی نزدی  ولی بهتره شروع کنی به حفظ لغات وبعد از مدتی درک مطلب رو هم شروع کنی. گرامر رو در یک هفته هم میشه خوند ولی لغت خوندنش وقت گیرهست.
در ادبیات از زبان فارسی وارایه غافل نشو . حتما یکیش از دو مبحث رو حتما بخون.
این رو هم در نظر داشته باش وقتی 50 درصد مباحث رو میخونی به این معنی نیست که حتما به سوالایی که از اون مباحث میاد پاسخ میدی.

----------


## yashar.b

> سلام
> امروز به طور جدی شروع کردم
>  این برنامم تا 29 اسفند
> زیست :1و2(کامل به جز 9و10 سوم اینارو با شارش میخونم بعدا)
> ریاضی : احتمال -مثلثات -نمایی و لگاریتم -حد - دنباله-حسابی و هندسی- درجه2و قدرمطلق-تابع-ماتریس
> فیزیک : پایه(به جز 3و4 سوم) 
> شیمی : 2و3کامل
> دینی : دوم+1تا8سوم
> عربی : 1و2کامل
> ...


به نظرم تو ریاضی  زنجیری هارو بخون اول مباحث مستقل مثل احتمال و امار و هندسه هر وقت میشه خوند حتی خردادم میتونی دو روز وقت بدی احتمال و ببندی 
مثلن چون حد میخونی اونو بچسبون به مشتق اونم به کاربرد مشتق بعدشم میتونی انتگرال بخونی 
در مورد زیستم اگه یبار خوندی میتونی موضوعی بری جلو مثلن کل بدن انسان + گیاهی + شارش(توی همه جا لازمه همین اولم بخونی خوبه) 
موفق باشی

----------


## Ana.m

تو که ۶ ساعت میخوای بخونی کم کم اینو زیاد کن وقتی ب اسفند رسیدی ساعت مطالعه ۱۳.۱۴ ساعت رسیده باشه بعد فروردینم بتونی ۱۳.۱۴ ساعتو بخونی از الان برنامتو بخون ساعت مطالعتو ک کم کم بردی بالا برنامتم سنگین تر کن باهاش

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
خب این بیشتر شبیه بودجه بندی بود تا برنامه درسی
شما اول ساعت مطلعه روزانه هر درس رو هم باید مشخص کنی که اول مشخص بشه اینا تا آخر اسفند ماه تموم میشن یا نه زیاد هستن ضمنا روزهای تعطیل م اگر برای خودت در نظر داری باید از کل زمانت کم کنی
از امروز تا 29 اسفندماه ، 82روز مونده و شما باید این دروس و مباحث رو تقسیم بر 82 روز یا حتی روز های کمتری بکنی ببینی میتوانی تمومش کنی یا خیر

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام
> خب این بیشتر شبیه بودجه بندی بود تا برنامه درسی
> شما اول ساعت مطلعه روزانه هر درس رو هم باید مشخص کنی که اول مشخص بشه اینا تا آخر اسفند ماه تموم میشن یا نه زیاد هستن ضمنا روزهای تعطیل م اگر برای خودت در نظر داری باید از کل زمانت کم کنی
> از امروز تا 29 اسفندماه ، 82روز مونده و شما باید این دروس و مباحث رو تقسیم بر 82 روز یا حتی روز های کمتری بکنی ببینی میتوانی تمومش کنی یا خیر


تقسیم کردم دروس رو.
یه سری مطالب رو گذاشتم  که بعدا بخونم چون یکم حجم میرفت بالا.

----------


## yashar.b

ی سوالم من بپرسم با اجازه استارتر  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرتون به طور میانگین هفته ای 2 فصل زیست (غیر ژنتیک ) میشه خوند؟؟
 پایه متوسط رو به ضعیف حساب کنین

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تقسیم کردم دروس رو.
> یه سری مطالب رو گذاشتم  که بعدا بخونم چون یکم حجم میرفت بالا.


نمیدونم چطور تقسیم کردین ولی با گاج نقره ای فیزیک ، پایه 693 صفحه هست که اگر فصل سوم و چهارم رو هم کم کنیم حدود200 صفحه اش ، میشه 493 صفحه که به عبارتی میشه هرروز 7صفحه تقریبا از فیزیک که البته همین 7 صفحه خودش دوساعت حداقل وقت میگیره ، اگر 7 تا درس دیگه هم بهش اضافه کنیم (4عمومی و 3 تخصصی) واس هر تخصصی دیگه 2 ساعت بگذاریم میشه 8ساعت تخصصی و اگر برای عمومی ها 1ساعت و نیم بگذاریم میشه 6 ساعت که سرجمع میشه روزانه 14 ساعت مطالعه :Yahoo (4):  البته بدون حذف هیچ روزی !
امیدوارم بتوانید تمومش کنید با برنامه ای که ریختین

----------


## ha.hg

منابعم اینا هستن:
ریاضی : خوشخوان (فقط سراسری 10سال اخیر )
فیزیک  :خط ویژه
شیمی : واسه درسنامه (دوم مبتکران و سوم خیلی سبز) تست سراسری دهه 90 از کتاب ای کیو 
زیست : میکرو تک جلدی+ ای کیو رو وقتی میکرو تموم شد میخونم
دینی : ای کیو 
عربی : میکرو (کامل گاج)
ادبیات : لقمه تاریخ ادبیات و لغت و قرابت . تست قرابت : هفت خوان

----------


## Mysterious

با اجازه استارتر
میشه اشکالات برنامه منم بگید؟پایم متوسطه 
حساب کردم تا آخر فروردین میشه ۱۵ هفته
هفته ایی دو فصل از دوم شروع میکنم با خط ویژه و فقط سوالات ستاره دار گاج نقره ایی 
ولی واسه دینامیک و حرکت یه هفته کامل در نظر گرفتم
و هفته ایی دو فصل ریاضی مباحث آسون
ولی واسه مشتق و انتگرال هر کدوم یه هفته کامل
زیست هفته ایی دو-سه فصل 
شیمی دوم هفته ایی دو فصل 
نمیخوام مبحثی حذف کنم 
ساعت مطالعمم بالای ۱۰ ساعته فقط استرس ریاضی فیزیک دارم
منابعم واسه ریاضی مهر و ماه و موج آزمون و خط ویژه
فیزیک میکرو خط ویژه سه سطحی
روزانه چن تا تست کافیه بنظرتون؟

----------


## Ana.m

تستم از خط ویژه میزنی فقط برای فیزیک

----------


## Melikamg

> سلام
> امروز به طور جدی شروع کردم
>  این برنامم تا 29 اسفند
> زیست :1و2(کامل به جز 9و10 سوم اینارو با شارش میخونم بعدا)
> ریاضی : احتمال -مثلثات -نمایی و لگاریتم -حد - دنباله-حسابی و هندسی- درجه2و قدرمطلق-تابع-ماتریس
> فیزیک : پایه(به جز 3و4 سوم) 
> شیمی : 2و3کامل
> دینی : دوم+1تا8سوم
> عربی : 1و2کامل
> ...


زبان پس چی؟؟؟؟مظلوم ترین درسه که :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
عربی اول دبیرستان؟؟؟؟
خیلی ضعیف هستید توی عربی؟؟؟؟

----------


## ha.hg

زبان :Yahoo (17): 
 عربی اتفاقا خیلی دبیر خوبی داشتم ولی خب مطالب فراموش شده اخه. از اول بخونم بهتره.

----------


## ha.hg

> تستم از خط ویژه میزنی فقط برای فیزیک


یا سوالات ازمون پارسال گاج رو میزنم ( به نظرم 18 دفترچه دارم از مهر تا اردیبهشت )یا هم سه سطحی رو.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> منابعم اینا هستن:
> ریاضی : خوشخوان (فقط سراسری 10سال اخیر )
> فیزیک  :خط ویژه
> شیمی : واسه درسنامه (دوم مبتکران و سوم خیلی سبز) تست سراسری دهه 90 از کتاب ای کیو 
> زیست : میکرو تک جلدی+ ای کیو رو وقتی میکرو تموم شد میخونم
> دینی : ای کیو 
> عربی : میکرو
> ادبیات : لقمه تاریخ ادبیات و لغت و قرابت . تست قرابت : هفت خوان


ریاضی اگر درسنامه ات خوب هست و شمکلی نداری از خوشخوان استفاده کن وگرنه برگرد سراغ ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز
فیزیک خط ویژه تست نداره ینی تست های کمی داره در اصل و درسنامه اش خیلی خلاصه هست ، اگر فیزیکت قوی نیست ، با خط ویژه اذیت میشی
شیمی هم اگر با مبتکران عادت کردی همون سوم رو هم مبتکران بخوانی بهتره چون ترتیب قرارگیریش دستت هست از سال دوم و سوم شاید برات بهتر باشه ، پیش دانشگاهیش میگن خیلی سبز بهتر توضیح داده البته ، ولی من نخوندم پیش سبز رو
زیست:زیست جامع تک جلدی ، کتاب خوبی هست مخصوصا تستای سراسری و پاسخنامه تشریحیش ، حتما ازش خوب استفاده کن ، ایکیو هم گاهی خطاهایی داره ولی خب سطحش خوبه بدرد بالای 85میخوره البته با همون جامع گاج هم میشه 100% زد اگر بادقت باشید
دینی:گاج نقره ای کافی هست ، البته هرجور میلته ، ایکیو هم بد نیس فقط یکم اذیت میکنه گاهی ، هر جفتش واس100% زدن خوبن
عربی: میکروطبقه بندی ، منظورت کامل هست یا سفید گاج؟! کامل بهتره ، البته عربی جامع خیلی سبز هم خوبه
ادبیات هم آرایه های ادبی و زبان فارسی یادت رفت !

----------


## Ana.m

تست زماندارم حتما تو برنامت بزار ک هم ایراداتو بفهمی هم سرعتت بره بالا

----------


## Melikamg

> زبان
>  عربی اتفاقا خیلی دبیر خوبی داشتم ولی خب مطالب فراموش شده اخه. از اول بخونم بهتره.


بیچاره زبان حتی کتاب هم براش نخریدی :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
بعدم نمیشه که سفید بزاریش که 
درسته ضریب 2 هستش اما حیفه جواب ندی مخصوصا لغت که با خوندن کتاب درسی و حل تست های کنکور 10 سال گذشته همش مشخصه 
عربی اول چیز خاصی نداره به نظرم قواعد دوم و سوم بیشتر وقت میخاد و منبعت هم خوبه

----------


## ha.hg

خریدم  :Yahoo (4): 
خط ویژه و 1200 لقمه مهروماه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> با اجازه استارتر
> میشه اشکالات برنامه منم بگید؟پایم متوسطه 
> حساب کردم تا آخر فروردین میشه ۱۵ هفته
> هفته ایی دو فصل از دوم شروع میکنم با خط ویژه و فقط سوالات ستاره دار گاج نقره ایی 
> ولی واسه دینامیک و حرکت یه هفته کامل در نظر گرفتم
> و هفته ایی دو فصل ریاضی مباحث آسون
> ولی واسه مشتق و انتگرال هر کدوم یه هفته کامل
> زیست هفته ایی دو-سه فصل 
> شیمی دوم هفته ایی دو فصل 
> ...


سلام
من مباحث فیزیک رو کامل نخواندم که بتوانم درموردش بگم چقدر زمان واسش کافی هست ولی در کل انتخاب زمان از قبل کار درستی نیست ، شما اول مبحث رو شروع کن یهو دیدی توی 3 روز کلش رو فهمیدی و رفتی واس مبحث ببعد اینطور 4 روز باقی مونده هفته رو از دست میدی، البته دینامیک و حرکت شناسی ، فصل های پرحجم سخت فیزیک هستن ، فکرکنم بیشتراز یه هفته زمان بخوان واس یادگیریشون...
انتگرال رو هم یه روزه میشه یادگرفت یه هفته نمیخواد که ولی خب میگم باید شروع کنید اول ببینید چقدر وقت اضافه میارید ، به نظر من اینطوری برنامه بنویسید، درس اول ، درس دوم ، درس سوم ، یا فصل اول فصل دوم فصل سوم و غیره ، ولی واسش محدوده زمانی انتخاب نکنید ، فقط اینو داته باشید که مثلا اگر دینامیک رو خواندید هدف بعدیتون حرکت شناسی هست ، حالا ممکنه دینامیک بشه سه هفته ، ممکنه بشه یک هفته ، اما خب تنبلی نکنید.
واس دروس دیگه هم همینطور
درمورد منبع هم ، ریاضی مهر و ماه درسنامه اش گاهی گنگ هست ، بهتره درکنارش جامع خیلی سبز رو هم داشته باشید چون درسنامه خیلی سبز بهتره خیلی وقتا ، چون شما هم با ریاضی میونه خوبی نداری :Yahoo (1):  البته خط ویژه هم خیلی خوب هست ممکنه در کنار مهر و ماه بهت کمک کنه و نیازی به خیلی سبز نباشه
فیزیک هم همون گاج نقره ای بخوان ، خط ویژه واقعا توی مبحث فیزیک گمگ هست ، یعنی اگر پیش مطالعه ای نداشته باشی کلا نیمفهمی چی گفته چون خلاصه هست و بدرد جمع بندی میخوره
تست های روزانه هم من شخصا عدد نمیذارم واسش ، هرچقدر تونستی ، ممکنه واس فیزیک با 10 تا تست بتوانید مبحث رو بفهمید ، یا گاهی نیاز باشه 50 تا تست بزنید.دلخواهی هس.

----------


## Melikamg

> خریدم 
> خط ویژه و 1200 لقمه مهروماه


پس چطوریاس که جزو منابع حساب نمیشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
اصلا دیگه اینجا جای موندن نیست :Yahoo (17):

----------


## ha.hg

منابعی که گفتم فقط واسه این برنامه بود.

----------


## mahTEn

> سلام
> امروز به طور جدی شروع کردم
>  این برنامم تا 29 اسفند
> زیست :1و2(کامل به جز 9و10 سوم اینارو با شارش میخونم بعدا)
> ریاضی : احتمال -مثلثات -نمایی و لگاریتم -حد - دنباله-حسابی و هندسی- درجه2و قدرمطلق-تابع-ماتریس
> فیزیک : پایه(به جز 3و4 سوم) 
> شیمی : 2و3کامل
> دینی : دوم+1تا8سوم
> عربی : 1و2کامل
> ...


تازه شرو کردی؟؟یا از قبلم یچیزایی خوندی؟

فقط مشخص کردی چیا میخای بخونی، برنامه ک نریختی!

----------


## ha.hg

اره متاسفانه.
پارسال ریاضی کلاس میرفتم یه چیزایی هم خوندم و بلدم .زیست 1و 2 -شیمی2-
هر چی خوندم ماله پارسال .
ولی خب صفر صفر نیستم میدونم واسه هر مبحث از رو چی بخونم چیکار کنم پیشنیاز ها هم میدونم .

----------


## Mysterious

> سلام
> من مباحث فیزیک رو کامل نخواندم که بتوانم درموردش بگم چقدر زمان واسش کافی هست ولی در کل انتخاب زمان از قبل کار درستی نیست ، شما اول مبحث رو شروع کن یهو دیدی توی 3 روز کلش رو فهمیدی و رفتی واس مبحث ببعد اینطور 4 روز باقی مونده هفته رو از دست میدی، البته دینامیک و حرکت شناسی ، فصل های پرحجم سخت فیزیک هستن ، فکرکنم بیشتراز یه هفته زمان بخوان واس یادگیریشون...
> انتگرال رو هم یه روزه میشه یادگرفت یه هفته نمیخواد که ولی خب میگم باید شروع کنید اول ببینید چقدر وقت اضافه میارید ، به نظر من اینطوری برنامه بنویسید، درس اول ، درس دوم ، درس سوم ، یا فصل اول فصل دوم فصل سوم و غیره ، ولی واسش محدوده زمانی انتخاب نکنید ، فقط اینو داته باشید که مثلا اگر دینامیک رو خواندید هدف بعدیتون حرکت شناسی هست ، حالا ممکنه دینامیک بشه سه هفته ، ممکنه بشه یک هفته ، اما خب تنبلی نکنید.
> واس دروس دیگه هم همینطور
> درمورد منبع هم ، ریاضی مهر و ماه درسنامه اش گاهی گنگ هست ، بهتره درکنارش جامع خیلی سبز رو هم داشته باشید چون درسنامه خیلی سبز بهتره خیلی وقتا ، چون شما هم با ریاضی میونه خوبی نداری البته خط ویژه هم خیلی خوب هست ممکنه در کنار مهر و ماه بهت کمک کنه و نیازی به خیلی سبز نباشه
> فیزیک هم همون گاج نقره ای بخوان ، خط ویژه واقعا توی مبحث فیزیک گمگ هست ، یعنی اگر پیش مطالعه ای نداشته باشی کلا نیمفهمی چی گفته چون خلاصه هست و بدرد جمع بندی میخوره
> تست های روزانه هم من شخصا عدد نمیذارم واسش ، هرچقدر تونستی ، ممکنه واس فیزیک با 10 تا تست بتوانید مبحث رو بفهمید ، یا گاهی نیاز باشه 50 تا تست بزنید.دلخواهی هس.


بنظرتون الان منطقیه اول حرکت و دینامیک رو ببندم یا مباحث آسون رو؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بنظرتون الان منطقیه اول حرکت و دینامیک رو ببندم یا مباحث آسون رو؟


ااز نظر من منطقی نیست ، چون 6ماه و نیم تا کنکور مونده ، اگر این دوفصل باعث بشه شما نفهمیش و نتوانی ببندیش و از فصول دیگه ام ناامید بشی ، نمیتوانی بقیه مباحث رو بخوانی ، اینطوری 0% هستی ولی اگر مباحث آسونتر رو بخوانی بعد بری سراغ اینا ، حداقل اگر کم هم بیاری 20%-40% مطالب رو بلدی ، البته من شمارو نمیشناسم،شاید شما این دو مبحث براتون اسون باشه.

----------


## Mysterious

> ااز نظر من منطقی نیست ، چون 6ماه و نیم تا کنکور مونده ، اگر این دوفصل باعث بشه شما نفهمیش و نتوانی ببندیش و از فصول دیگه ام ناامید بشی ، نمیتوانی بقیه مباحث رو بخوانی ، اینطوری 0% هستی ولی اگر مباحث آسونتر رو بخوانی بعد بری سراغ اینا ، حداقل اگر کم هم بیاری 20%-40% مطالب رو بلدی ، البته من شمارو نمیشناسم،شاید شما این دو مبحث براتون اسون باشه.


متوسطن نه آسون نه سخت بیشتر مشکلم با حجمه 
خودمم همین فکرُ میکردم
اول دوم و سوم رو بخونم کلا ۹ فصل میشن 
تا دو هفته ای اول اردیبهشت دیگه کلا فیزیکو ببندم و برم سراغ جمع بندی
امروز برنامه فیزیک خیلی فکرمو بهم ریخته :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ha.hg

دوستان مشکل جدی تر من مربوط به عید و بعدشه که مباحث پیش باقی میمونه و بخشی از دینی 3و عربی سوم ومبحث ترجمه و ارایه ادبی.
 خیلی مچکرم از همگی که نظراتتون رو راجع به برنامم گفتین.

----------


## sinak2k

> دوستان مشکل جدی تر من مربوط به عید و بعدشه که مباحث پیش باقی میمونه و بخشی از دینی 3و عربی سوم ومبحث ترجمه و ارایه ادبی.
>  خیلی مچکرم از همگی که نظراتتون رو راجع به برنامم گفتین.


*بهتره مباحث سنگینت رو اول بخونی  و اینم بگم پیش رو اول بخونی ضرر نکردی چون حدود 40 درصد هر درس تو کنکور مربوط به پیش هستش تا پایه*

----------


## ha.hg

upppppp :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام
> امروز به طور جدی شروع کردم
>  این برنامم تا 29 اسفند
> زیست :1و2(کامل به جز 9و10 سوم اینارو با شارش میخونم بعدا)
> ریاضی : احتمال -مثلثات -نمایی و لگاریتم -حد - دنباله-حسابی و هندسی- درجه2و قدرمطلق-تابع-ماتریس
> فیزیک : پایه(به جز 3و4 سوم) 
> شیمی : 2و3کامل
> دینی : دوم+1تا8سوم
> عربی : 1و2کامل
> ...


زیست همشو بخان هم هیچی رو تا قبل عید باقی نزار
شیمی رم همشو کامل واسه قبل عید کامل کن
معارف رم در حد مرور درسنامه و تستای کنکور تا قبل عید خوب و کافیه
عربی رم تمامن قواعد هم فقط هم تستای کنکور تا قبل عید خوب و کافیه
ادبیات رم اگه میخای زبان فارسی رو بعدن بخونی همین قبل عید اونم بخان
زبان رم اگه میخای درک مطلب کار کنی از همین الان واسش به فکر باش
........................................
ریاضی فیزیک رم تمامن دست خودت

----------


## mahmood21755

> متوسطن نه آسون نه سخت بیشتر مشکلم با حجمه 
> خودمم همین فکرُ میکردم
> اول دوم و سوم رو بخونم کلا ۹ فصل میشن 
> تا دو هفته ای اول اردیبهشت دیگه کلا فیزیکو ببندم و برم سراغ جمع بندی
> امروز برنامه فیزیک خیلی فکرمو بهم ریخته




روش بهت بگم که خیالت راحت شه ...ببین هروقت رفتی سر فیزیک قبلش 15 تا تست حرکت  و دینامیک بزن اگه سنگیت ترین کتابم که گاجه داشته باشی برای حرکت و دینامیک تقریبا 1300تا تست داره ...تا اردیبهش تموم میشه....یا میتونی شبی مثلا 8 تا تست حرکت و دینامیک بزنی ....یا میتونی برای حرکت و دینامیک فقط دی وی دی ببینی که دیگه خیالت از بابت 1300تا تستم راحت بشه...فیلماشم رایگان تو کانال ها هست اگه خواستی بگو تا ایدی کانالو بدم ...

----------


## mahmood21755

> upppppp


ببه نظرم ماهانه برنامه ریزی کن مثلا بگو برایدی این مبحثا برای بهمن این مبحثا ....
بعد هر ماه 4 هفته داره بیا برای هر هفته برنامه ریزی کن 
من خودم همینجوری برنامه ریزی کردم خدارو شکر از ماه پیش که شروع کردم عالی دارم پیش میرم 
اگه خواستی ایدی تل بدم بهت باهام برنامه ریزی کنیم به همین روشی که بهت گفتم  .جمعه شب وقت استراحتم
بعدشم باید بدونم منابعت چیا هستن که مطابق همونا برنامه ریزی کنی

----------


## ha.hg

> ببه نظرم ماهانه برنامه ریزی کن مثلا بگو برایدی این مبحثا برای بهمن این مبحثا ....
> بعد هر ماه 4 هفته داره بیا برای هر هفته برنامه ریزی کن 
> من خودم همینجوری برنامه ریزی کردم خدارو شکر از ماه پیش که شروع کردم عالی دارم پیش میرم 
> اگه خواستی ایدی تل بدم بهت باهام برنامه ریزی کنیم به همین روشی که بهت گفتم  .جمعه شب وقت استراحتم
> بعدشم باید بدونم منابعت چیا هستن که مطابق همونا برنامه ریزی کنی


منابعم رو صفحه قبل پست 18 گفتم.

----------


## ha.hg

در مورد سوال دومم کسی پیشنهادی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> امروز به طور جدی شروع کردم
>  این برنامم تا 29 اسفند
> زیست :1و2(کامل به جز 9و10 سوم اینارو با شارش میخونم بعدا)
> ریاضی : احتمال -مثلثات -نمایی و لگاریتم -حد - دنباله-حسابی و هندسی- درجه2و قدرمطلق-تابع-ماتریس
> فیزیک : پایه(به جز 3و4 سوم) 
> شیمی : 2و3کامل
> دینی : دوم+1تا8سوم
> عربی : 1و2کامل
> ...


زیست رو بنظرم ترکیبی بخون

----------


## ha.hg

> زیست رو بنظرم ترکیبی بخون


ممنونم از راهنمایی .
  مطالب یادم رفته تا حدودی و مجبورم به ترتیب بخونم

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام عزیزدلم برنامت عالیه فقط ریاضیش بنظرم مباحث خیلی آسون رواولویت دادی بهتره حدومشتق وکاربردوانتگرال زودترخونده بشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام عزیزدلم برنامت عالیه فقط ریاضیش بنظرم مباحث خیلی آسون رواولویت دادی بهتره حدومشتق وکاربردوانتگرال زودترخونده بشه


واسه ادامه برنامم نظری نداری ؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> واسه ادامه برنامم نظری نداری ؟


زیست وشیمی روهم هرچی زودترتموم کنی بهتره گلم ولی مروربایدحتمارعایت بشه وگرنه برنامه خیلی خوبیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## INFERNAL

اینجوری نمیشه کمک کرد
کسی نمیدونه از قبل چقدر خوندی
چیا رو میخوای بخونی
توی چه سطحی هستی و خیلی چیزای دیگه
فقط به طور کلی:حذفیا رو مشخص کن،برنامه جزئی تر بریز چون این خیلی کلیه...مباحث پر اهمیت و ساده رو بیشتر بخون

----------


## ha.hg

> اینجوری نمیشه کمک کرد
> کسی نمیدونه از قبل چقدر خوندی
> چیا رو میخوای بخونی
> توی چه سطحی هستی و خیلی چیزای دیگه
> فقط به طور کلی:حذفیا رو مشخص کن،برنامه جزئی تر بریز چون این خیلی کلیه...مباحث پر اهمیت و ساده رو بیشتر بخون


پارسال زیست2و 1و شیمی2 خوندم ریاضی هم کلاس رفتم. ولی خب شما در نظر بگیر  صفرم ( البته روش مطالعه و این طور چیزا رو بلدم میدونم باید چکار کنم .  زنجیره ها و پیشنیاز ها هم میدونم ).
 اینا چیزایی هستش که خوندم باقی هیچ :Yahoo (17): .
حذفیاتم هم حرکت و دینامیک(اگه وقت شد اخر میخونم) و هندسه و امار و مسائل دودمانه  و مقاطع مخروطی ( دایره رو میخونم فقط ) هستش باقیش رو قراره بخونم.

معدل کل دیپلم حدود17. سطح درسیم متوسطه ولی فیزیک و زبان زیر خط فقره.
 زبان هم گذاشتم وقتی خیالم از باقی مطالب راحت شد بخونم.
 این برنامه هم بازه های دو هفته ای گذاشتم و مطالب رو تقسیم کردم بین 6 بازه دوهفته ای.
حدود 6ساعت هم فعلا دارم میخونم

----------


## INFERNAL

> پارسال زیست2و 1و شیمی2 خوندم ریاضی هم کلاس رفتم. ولی خب شما در نظر بگیر  صفرم ( البته روش مطالعه و این طور چیزا رو بلدم میدونم باید چکار کنم .  زنجیره ها و پیشنیاز ها هم میدونم ).
>  اینا چیزایی هستش که خوندم باقی هیچ.
> حذفیاتم هم حرکت و دینامیک(اگه وقت شد اخر میخونم) و هندسه و امار و مسائل دودمانه  و مقاطع مخروطی ( دایره رو میخونم فقط ) هستش باقیش رو قراره بخونم.
> هدفم بین 1000تا 2000منطقه 3هستش.(یادمه پارسال فقط میگفتم وایمیستم 98 واسه رتبه 2رقمی)
> معدل کل دیپلم حدود17. سطح درسیم متوسطه ولی فیزیک و زبان زیر خط فقره.
>  زبان هم گذاشتم وقتی خیالم از باقی مطالب راحت شد بخونم.
>  این برنامه هم بازه های دو هفته ای گذاشتم و مطالب رو تقسیم کردم بین 6 بازه دوهفته ای.
> حدود 6ساعت هم فعلا دارم میخونم


ساعت مطالعه رو که حتما ببر بالا...خیلی زودم این کار رو بکن...روزی 15 دیقه ام زیاد کنی کافیه
زبانو کنار نذار...آخر شب حداقل میتونی لغت بخونی
ژنتیکم کلا بذار واسه بعد عین ببین اوضاعت چه جوریه....بعد عید دودمانه رو بخونی بهتره
واسه فیزیک فعلا فشارم نخون اگه قبل عید وقت داشتی بخون
زبان فارسی ام فعلا حذف
به 10 12 ساعت برسونی با یه برنامه ی مشتی میتونی قبل عید پایه رو جم کنی
بعد که تموم شد هفته ی اول رو کامل مرور کن بعد پیش رو شروع کن

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

سلام ببخشید منم میتونم اینجا برناممو بزارم؟یا باید تاپیک بزنم؟

----------


## ha.hg

> ساعت مطالعه رو که حتما ببر بالا...خیلی زودم این کار رو بکن...روزی 15 دیقه ام زیاد کنی کافیه
> زبانو کنار نذار...آخر شب حداقل میتونی لغت بخونی
> ژنتیکم کلا بذار واسه بعد عین ببین اوضاعت چه جوریه....بعد عید دودمانه رو بخونی بهتره
> واسه فیزیک فعلا فشارم نخون اگه قبل عید وقت داشتی بخون
> زبان فارسی ام فعلا حذف
> به 10 12 ساعت برسونی با یه برنامه ی مشتی میتونی قبل عید پایه رو جم کنی
> بعد که تموم شد هفته ی اول رو کامل مرور کن بعد پیش رو شروع کن


راستش این فکر به نظرم رسید که تا 21 فروردین باقی عربی و مطالبی که از پایه میمونه بخونم و کلا پایه رو ببندم.+ مشتق
 تا 14 اردیبهشت هم مطالب پیش1و ریاضی باقی مباحث( کاربرد مشتق و انتگرال) فیزیک 3تا5 پیش
 و تا حدود 4خرداد(3هفته) مطالب پیش2.تهش هم فکر کنم 40 روز میمونه
چطوریه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

> ممنونم از راهنمایی .
>   مطالب یادم رفته تا حدودی و مجبورم به ترتیب بخونم


منم خب کلا چیزی بلد نبودم که بخاد یادم بره  :Yahoo (4): 

بنظرم ترکیبی خیلی بهتره و دارم تازه متوجه میشم 

من برای زیست کارا زیر رو میکنم : خوندن زیست فردای اون روز زدن تست استخراج کردن نکات تست و یادداشت توی دفتر مخصوص نکات زیست یکی دو روز بعدش خوندن خط ویژه  :Yahoo (4):  
برای بعد عید و جمع بندی فقط دفتر مخصوص نکاتمو میخونم + خط ویژه + حل آزمونا جامع


============ویرایش==============

بچه ها کارم چطوره برای زیست خوبه یا جاییش مشکل داره؟

----------


## ha.hg

> منم خب کلا چیزی بلد نبودم که بخاد یادم بره 
> 
> بنظرم ترکیبی خیلی بهتره و دارم تازه متوجه میشم 
> 
> من برای زیست کارا زیر رو میکنم : خوندن زیست فردای اون روز زدن تست استخراج کردن نکات تست و یادداشت توی دفتر مخصوص نکات زیست یکی دو روز بعدش خوندن خط ویژه  
> برای بعد عید و جمع بندی فقط دفتر مخصوص نکاتمو میخونم + خط ویژه + حل آزمونا جامع
> 
> 
> ============ویرایش==============
> ...


اگه نتیجه میگیرید که خوبه

----------


## V_buqs

> اگه نتیجه میگیرید که خوبه


والا خودم که راضیم مطالب داره دستگیرم میشه اما خب نمیدونم بدرد کنکور میخوره یا کمه

----------


## INFERNAL

> راستش این فکر به نظرم رسید که تا 21 فروردین باقی عربی و مطالبی که از پایه میمونه بخونم و کلا پایه رو ببندم.+ مشتق
>  تا 14 اردیبهشت هم مطالب پیش1و ریاضی باقی مباحث( کاربرد مشتق و انتگرال) فیزیک 3تا5 پیش
>  و تا حدود 4خرداد(3هفته) مطالب پیش2.تهش هم فکر کنم 40 روز میمونه
> چطوریه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اوکیه
بعدش دوباره یه هفته اینارو مرور کن و بعد آزمون کار کن

----------

